#ubuntu-lb 2012-03-30
<MohammadAleppo> hgsghl ugd;l
<MohammadAleppo> السلام عليكم
<MohammadAleppo> بدي برنامج ترجمة من العربي للإنكليزي وبالعكس على نظام أوبنتو
<MohammadAleppo> قمت بتثبيت عدة برامج مثل
<MohammadAleppo> stardict
<MohammadAleppo> بس ما عم يترحم
<MohammadAleppo>  ممكن شخص يساعدني؟
<Armageddon> can't read that sorry
<Armageddon> try english
<MohammadAleppo> I am no can spic english
<MohammadAleppo> I am yes spic Arabic
<MohammadAleppo> آرماجيدون ليش ما فيك تحكي عربي ؟
<rapacity> eigo yoku hanasemasen, nihongo hanasemasuka
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> how's rapacity doing ?
<Armageddon> still pissed ?
<Armageddon> MohammadAleppo, cause I'm Lebanese, I only understand Lebanese
<MohammadAleppo> ساعدوني شباب
<Armageddon> I can't read that :)
<MohammadAleppo> ممكن بالعربي رجاااء لأني أنا صفر بالإنكليزي
<MohammadAleppo> نحن عم نفوت على غرف عربي من شان نفهم منكن = ليش بدكن تعذبوني ما بعرف
<Armageddon> no, you are joining the Lebanese channel not an arab channel :)
<MohammadAleppo> Armageddon Where are you from ?
<Armageddon> Lebanon
<Armageddon> we're all Lebanese :)
<MohammadAleppo> You can not speak Arabic !!!
<Armageddon> no, we can speak Lebanese
<Armageddon> and I can't read arabic letters
<Armageddon> characters*
<Armageddon> rapacity, can you ? :o
<MohammadAleppo> I use Google Translation
<rapacity> it won't display properly here
<MohammadAleppo> Thank you very much to try
<Armageddon> here neither
<MohammadAleppo> <Armageddon> Ok I understand you mean
<MohammadAleppo> Thanks bay
<Armageddon> rapacity, btw mlterm displays arabic characters
<Armageddon> that's why I don't use it :p
<MohammadAleppo> Few Arabs who use Ubuntu
<MohammadAleppo> For this we do not find a lot of help
<MohammadAleppo> Have to look far to solve the problems programs Ubuntu
<MohammadAleppo> Currently looking for programs to be translated on Ubuntu
<MohammadAleppo> And found a lot of translation software, but ...!
<MohammadAleppo> Arabic language are not supported
<MohammadAleppo> I am so sad on my Arabic
<MohammadAleppo> I find it does not help me
<MohammadAleppo> ubuntu-sy
<MohammadAleppo> ubuntu-sa
<MohammadAleppo> ubuntu-ps
<MohammadAleppo> #ubuntu-arabic
<MohammadAleppo> ubuntu-arabic
<Armageddon> MohammadAleppo, we are not arabs, we are Lebanese
<MohammadAleppo> ARABIC
<MohammadAleppo> linuxac
<MohammadAleppo> Chat-arab
<Armageddon> we're not one of them
<Armageddon> we are #Ubuntu-lb
<Armageddon> we are Lebanese :) and we help in english
<MohammadAleppo> I can not find help
<Armageddon> because you are using the wrong language
<MohammadAleppo> Here only to help the English language
<Armageddon> yes
<MohammadAleppo> Thank you very much
<MohammadAleppo> I will try a new search
<Armageddon> no one uses arabic :)
<Armageddon> so learn english
<MohammadAleppo> ^_^
<MohammadAleppo> I do not want to learn English
<MohammadAleppo> Much like Google Translate ^_^
<rapacity> ^ +1
<rapacity> english is a terrible language
<rapacity> a tool by the devils of the west
<rapacity> arabic should be used worldwide
<Armageddon> knowledge is evil
<MohammadAleppo> Arabic is my language. Language of the book the Lord
<MohammadAleppo> Knowledge is good
<Armageddon> yea yea
<rapacity> it got us kicked out of eden...
<Armageddon> fata7le fiya jemi3
<Armageddon> MohammadAleppo, we don't really care if it's written on stone
<Armageddon> learn english, it is the language used worldwide
<MohammadAleppo> <Armageddon> Good
<MohammadAleppo> learn english, it is the language used worldwide
<rapacity> MohammadAleppo: ignore Armageddon, he is satan's pawn
<MohammadAleppo> fata7le fiya jemi3. hhhhh
<Armageddon> it's not funny
<MohammadAleppo> ana e3tbartoha modheka. lanha hrob gghmam
<MohammadAleppo> llamam#
<Armageddon> I was actually making fun of you :)
<Armageddon> rapacity, how do you make dd verbose ? :o
<Armageddon> once can't :o
<Armageddon> one*
<rapacity> I'm not familiar with a verbose option
<Armageddon> I tried to search the man page
<Armageddon> don't think you acn
<Armageddon> can*
<Armageddon> remember when I used to question you about using a window manager ?
<Armageddon> now I understand...
<MohammadAleppo> I know that the English language of the world
<MohammadAleppo> But human beings are equal is smart my friend.
<Armageddon> no they are not, and I'm not your friend
<MohammadAleppo> You can learn that when you really want that, but!!! ..
<Armageddon> MohammadAleppo, if that so, don't ask for help :)
<MohammadAleppo> You need food and clothes you need and you need money and need the house and everything you need
<MohammadAleppo> But you have mastered the work of only one
<MohammadAleppo> All human beings need to Msaah from each
<Armageddon> shut up
<Armageddon> go get a life
<MohammadAleppo> And I need Msaatdk one day, my friend
<Armageddon> I'm not your friend
<Armageddon> go get a life and learn the language
<Armageddon> you're the one that needs help not me
<MohammadAleppo> Anger and hurt you hurt me too
<MohammadAleppo> Please do not get angry
<MohammadAleppo> Perhaps you are right. Perhaps I'm right too!!
<rapacity> he's right Armageddon, why are you so angry? you should calm down man, let's all be friends :)
<MohammadAleppo> The humans are all one family. But the anger and their teams
<Armageddon> rapacity, he wants help and he doesn't like it when we speak english, we are supposed to work his way cause we are the ones requiring help ?
<Armageddon> I'm not angry, he's just too much of an idiot for my taste
<rapacity> :s
<rapacity> :s
<rapacity> :p ok night
<MohammadAleppo> We are now talking in any language?
<Armageddon> rapacity, night
<Armageddon> rapacity, I will be working on my stuff as well
<Armageddon> so later
<MohammadAleppo> I have to go
<MohammadAleppo> آسف إن تضايقت
<MohammadAleppo> Sorry that bothered
#ubuntu-lb 2015-03-24
<Tuf> hello
<Tuf> is this a mostly dead channel?
<Tuf> .... ok
